# Honey price?



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

about a $1 per oz. I sell my honey in 12oz. $10, 16oz. $15, pint jar 22oz. $20, and the quart jars 44oz. for $35. I live in the south west corner of the state of Oklahoma. I try to hit 3 different farmers markets when I can.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

dr4ngas said:


> about a $1 per oz. I sell my honey in 12oz. $10, 16oz. $15, pint jar 22oz. $20, and the quart jars 44oz. for $35. I live in the south west corner of the state of Oklahoma. I try to hit 3 different farmers markets when I can.


Those are excellent prices dr4ngas. They are quite lower in my region. Actually, I am getting about half of what you are.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.honey.com/honey-industry/statistics/retail-honey-price


----------



## kadeal (Sep 5, 2019)

Just found out the Farmers market wants $150 for a space,not worth it. Going to another that charges $5.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I sell for about $5.00 / lb. plus a little for packaging. A 1 lb squeeze bottle goes for $8.00, and I will fill your quart jar (no packaging cost for me) for $15.


----------

